

The First Men on the Moon: The Apollo 11 Lunar Landing - trothamel
http://www.firstmenonthemoon.com/?

======
trothamel
Reposted for the anniversary of the landing. The original thread is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5503225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5503225)

